# Atlas s2 Dc but no DCC



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a interesting "problem" with a new Atlas s2 Locomotive. The problems are 1: I can run this in Dc no problems at all 2: I installed a Digitrax DZ126IN Decoder(The correct way) but now it will not "Start up" ie: the locomotive both lights come on and the DCC resets like it is shorting out. Putting another locomotive on the track after removing that one and it runs fine. I changed out the decoder with one from a working loco and still the same thing. Put the decoder that I got for the atlas in to a working loco and it works fine. :dunno:
Thanks


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Withdrawn


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The symptoms you describe seem to indicate
a faulty connection of the orange or the gray
wires to the motor. Are you certain that neither of the motor
tabs are touching the frame or other wire? Trace
the orange and the gray wires to the motor. 

You might test the motor. Disconnect the decoder
wires from it and apply DC to the tabs. Does it
run smoothly in both directions?

Since this loco's decoder in another loco works fine, and
another decoder in this loco does not work, the
problem is from the motor to the decoder.

Don


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Thought I would show you what I am looking at. There is a red and the rest are black. The tape is right from the factory if anyone wonders. nothing is touching or loose that I can find.
Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm really confused. The DZ decoder is a small square
circuit board with 6 pins to plug in.

What your pic shows is a 'light board', I couldn't tell
if it has receptacle for the 6 pin decoder.

The red and black wires are from the truck wheel
wipers to take power from the track.

If you remove the decoder and put the loco on
a DC track does it still operate normally? If
not, check the wires from the board to the motor.

Don


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

It is sort of hanging under the pc board on the back. I tryed to get a pic of it. You can sort of see it on the next to last pic tho. Yes if I put the 6 pin dc one that came with it back in then it runs fine. Front wards and back lights switch to whatever direction you go in.
ps: ok I got a better pic of the 6pin dc and the female part the "Hangs" under the light board.
Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Well Atlas Finely Got back to me about it.(From last week) gave me a RMA# and it is going to take 2 to 4 weeks.(not complaining) As long as it is in working order when it gets back I will be happy.
Thanks for all the help on it.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

WOW the Locomotive came back today with this note. Now I am confused I put the dc back in the loco and put the DCC decoder in the box with it so they can check it out but they still did nothing to it?? I know it is DCC ready but are they telling me it is only DC ready??
The pic is upside down for some reason and I can not seem to fix it.LOL Well it is what it is. I have a TCS decoder coming to see if that "Plays" better with this one.
ps: at least the did not charge me anything.
Thanks.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Your board is mounted upside down(See the screen grab I attached with annotation). At least in comparison to the one I have. 

On the screen grab, you have an 8 pin socket, in that location, that you simply unplug the little "dummy" board, and plug in the decoder with the 8 pin attachment, taking note of pin 1 on both the board and the decoder.

Take a look at the atlas manual(the schematic) that came with the locomotive and you will see what I am saying.


But basically, atlas is saying there's nothing wrong with the locomotive, and they don't test the brand of decoder you included. But your going to need an 8 pin decoder(after you flip the main board over and the 8 on socket with be right side up), and there you go...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

MatroxD said:


> Your board is mounted upside down(See the screen grab I attached with annotation). At least in comparison to the one I have.
> 
> On the screen grab, you have an 8 pin socket, in that location, that you simply unplug the little "dummy" board, and plug in the decoder with the 8 pin attachment, taking note of pin 1 on both the board and the decoder.
> 
> ...


Is yours a Gold or a silver series locomotive mine has a 6 pin nema socket. The Gold already has there DCC Decoder in it. (The only one they service I guess) 
Thanks.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Mine is a silver just like yours(I installed my own decoder as usual) . It does indeed have that 6 pin underneath(correction, in the top, I can't remember, as I knew it wasn't what I was looking for) , like yours. At first I wondered with it was for, as, the box said 8 pin on the side, and so did the instructions(along with it just sitting there l. 

And as I'm used to these easy installs, I didnt worry too much about the board your speaking of. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

MatroxD said:


> Mine is a silver just like yours(I installed my own decoder as usual) . It does indeed have that 6 pin underneath(correction, in the top, I can't remember, as I knew it wasn't what I was looking for) , like yours. At first I wondered with it was for, as, the box said 8 pin on the side, and so did the instructions(along with it just sitting there l.
> 
> And as I'm used to these easy installs, I didnt worry too much about the board your speaking of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is the video I watched because it was the same as my loco.




I do not know if you watch it on what you have.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Ahhhh.. Yours is N.. Mine is HO.. Different scenerio... I knew I shouldn't have said anything. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

MatroxD said:


> Ahhhh.. Yours is N.. Mine is HO.. Different scenerio... I knew I shouldn't have said anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ahh that's where we differ. LOL I thought that you having a different light board was strange. Oh well thanks for trying to help. You got me thinking tho my light board has a "Block" just like yours so I am going to open it and see what mine has there.
Thanks again.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

bewhole said:


> Ahh that's where we differ. LOL I thought that you having a different light board was strange. Oh well thanks for trying to help. You got me thinking tho my light board has a "Block" just like yours so I am going to open it and see what mine has there.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes, I was thinking it was HO. Those N scale are so finicky.. I have a SD45 that is catatonic like that. I could take it apart, but it made me angry..

Honestly, you never know if it does (it just might possibly) until you own this little things up... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

It is just a "Chip" no socket. Yes wait till you calm down before you get to working on any Locomotive N Scale or HO. HO Is larger so it is a bit easier to work on.
Thanks


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

bewhole said:


> It is just a "Chip" no socket. Yes wait till you calm down before you get to working on any Locomotive N Scale or HO. HO Is larger so it is a bit easier to work on.
> 
> Thanks


If that thing has been sitting for months in the basement. I just brought it up when it built a yard. It's sitting in non live track as an expensive display model. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Well I think this thread can be ended now I found out what was wrong.(The hard way) Well I went out and got a TCS Decoder just to try and see if it would work any better. I installed it and put it on the track and It seemed to work great.(YAY) So it is going around the track for a bit to Break it in(Had it on 12). After about 5 mins I could hear it (The motor)Getting sort of noisy said well needs some lubrication on the gears. Went to stop it and it stopped on it's own went forward,Backwards really fast and well Smoke came out both ends of the motor and it stopped "Dead" on the track. I did not have the shell on yet and before I could get it off the track the Decoder gave out a wining sound and A chip popped and that smoked. So all in all A bad day for the electronics on A S2 Atlas. The Light board still lights up so I think all that went is the motor and the Decoder. Ohh well.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't know about TCS but most decoder makers
have a warranty that replaces, at no cost, a
decoder even if you damage it. Ask your provider.

But, after inspecting and testing the gearing, be sure
to do a STALL TEST on the motor before installing
another decoder. You should see less than
an amp at full stall. Your post seems to indicate that
the motor experienced excessive friction and overheated.
That also increases the amp draw which ultimately
burned up the decoder. I know, I've seen it happen
on an old Mantua.

Don


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes the decoder Has a "Idiot" proof warranty so I can send that in. As far as the Locomotive it needs a new motor. It will run about a foot on DC just a grinding and lock up( It is cooked) No warranty on it I checked. The PC Board is fine and everything else seems fine. I do not know if I could fix it so I put it on flea bay for parts or repair if anyone wants it for parts.


----------

